# help ?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

What can make a indoors pigeon that is nesting have green poo?
HELP


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

...that is nesting...?

Does she have eggs?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well they have 2 babies that are about 3 days old. not shor if the mom has green poo to but i know the dad dose.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A seed only diet could, so could canker, hunger/starvation could as well. These are just naming a few common causes. Do you notice any difference in odor in the bird's droppings than your other birds?

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

no 
and they have grit and the seed. It is my Pije that i am talking about and no he is not acting diffrent and has not been outside


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

parent pigeons can have some mighty out of character poos especially the females. They also have a bad odor to them. You will not see nice little brown and green swirls with a little dot of white in the center like cookie dough...for quite a while after the eggs have made an appearance. I noticed that the parents eat more and drink a lot more when tending to their young-uns.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor is correct about parent pigeons...you might want to notice if the pij
is just coming off the nest or has been taking it's turn and been off the nest
for a bit.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i know that they have bad poo win they have eggs and babies, but this is the 1st time his have looked like this.

i will try to get a pic for you so you can see what i mean


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

should i add something to there dite just to make shor?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michele,

You can go w/2 Tablespoons of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar per gallon of water
as a medicinal treatment for 5 days and then taper back to just one Tablespoon
per gallon 2-3 times a week. If your birds are indoor birds they need a vitamin
supplement that has D3 in it. Try the ACV and let us know if you are getting
visible results.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok i well. My birds do go out almost ever day but right not I have just had Pije out a little at a time win I was holding him cuz of the babies. Also what would be a vitamin supplement that has D3 in it?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

WinsMore and Red Cell both have D3 in them and also vits and minerals.
Are you able to purchase through one of the pigeon supply houses?

fp

Tell you what, why don't you pm me...I can send you some winsmore.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nekton-S is what we use and it has a lot of D3 in it. 

Michelle, do you have a gram scale? It really is helpful to weigh our birds often to keep up with their well being.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> *Nekton-S is what we use and it has a lot of D3 in it.*
> 
> Michelle, do you have a gram scale? It really is helpful to weigh our birds often to keep up with their well being.


Maggie, I've never bothered to actually look at how much D3 was being 
supplied in the products that I have, but just looking right now it sums up
like this for each pound:

Wins More:600,000IC Units
Red Cell: 49,969I.U

per kilogram or 2.2lbs

Van-Minvit8000-S: 25,000I.E.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well Hi again
Pije is doing good the ACV semed to be working
also win i have time i well post pic of his hole famly.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Michelle is the color of green like neon green? Let me know, please tell me it isn't Pidgey? She should be healthy as a horse or should I say healthy as a pigeon  Whet ever the case make sure they eat out of their own food and water dishes as things can spread thru saliva very easily. Keep them separated till you figure out what is going on ok? 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Cindy
Your gril is doing good. It is just my Pije and it could have been
that he was/is netting.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am glad to hear that. I have faith in you and your abilities to raise the birds. I was just wondering if the color was neon green. That is all. Remember that after a pigeon lays an egg those first few poos are awful smelling and very large. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Y what dose it mean if it is neon green? just asking


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if it's the urates that are a neon blue-green, it usually means a bacterial infection (and a bad one at that) of the liver. That requires immediate medication and you'd best not miss on which drug to use.

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You Pidgey 


```
Well, if it's the urates that are a neon blue-green, it usually means a bacterial infection (and a bad one at that) of the liver. That requires immediate medication and you'd best not miss on which drug to use.

Pidgey
```
I don't know nearless as much as Pidgey does but I can suggest this Michelle whatever she suggests listen to her as she knows her stuff. That is why I mentioned only let the birds eat out of their own dishes to keep from spreading something from bird to bird. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i was just asking it is not that color


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cindy, just thought I'd let you know that our Pidgey is a mannnnn!


----------

